# Nintendo disappoints fans: 3DS was an April Fool



## Costello (Apr 1, 2010)

*Nintendo disappoints fans: 3DS was an April Fool*
That explains a lot
              Ever wondered why Nintendo revealed its new console, the 3DS, a week before April 1st? Well it turns out it wasn't just a coincidence. In a press release issued this morning, 8am (UTC+9:00), Nintendo officially announced that the 3DS was an *April Fool's prank*.



_"We have no intentions of jumping into the market of 3D gaming. In fact, we have no plans to release another handheld video game console for another couple of years. The Nintendo DS has sold over 125 million units worldwide as of 2010. We apologize to our fans [...]"_, said Reggie Fils-Aime, current President and CEO of Nintendo of America.

Well, what a disappointment. We're going to have to remove our newly created Nintendo 3DS forum which has been on fire lately. Bad, bad Nintendo!






 Press release: http://www.nintendo.com/press/2010-04-01-3DS-April-Fool/





 Discuss 

*UPDATE:* we apologize to everyone for this lame reverse-april fool! The 3DS is real and we wish Nintendo a massive success with it. We love you, Reggie.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## DreamTrooper (Apr 1, 2010)

LMAO figures they would do that to us, meh i was kinda bummed i would have an out-dated console. I can wait longer, the DS is still good for me =)


----------



## Hachibei (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## redx113 (Apr 1, 2010)

Believable to anyone except those who watch/read the news. Weeks ago there was an offical AP story. Nice try though lol.


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 1, 2010)

The link is not working. It doesn't take me to a press release. Costello, I expected better from you.


----------



## Choumaru (Apr 1, 2010)

Thank God the Virtual Boy 2 is dead!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2010)

I actually believed this after I saw a link for the source!


----------



## devilguy370 (Apr 1, 2010)

NINTENDO WIN


----------



## jgu1994 (Apr 1, 2010)

Well played Costello, well played...


----------



## Delta517 (Apr 1, 2010)

Lol. You didn't fool me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Good try though


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## mthrnite (Apr 1, 2010)

3D without glasses on a relatively inexpensive handheld gaming device still sounds a little fishy to me.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 1, 2010)

Eh...I've seen better pranks.  Then again, it's hard to pull a prank on the internet without harming something/someone.


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 1, 2010)

I got Punk'd


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Apr 1, 2010)

Lol, the link doesn't work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice April Fool's joke. I clicked on the link before I read anything about the topic so I was already suspicious...


----------



## ZeWarrior (Apr 1, 2010)

You could have done better than that Costello :/


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 1, 2010)

hovers mouse over link
oh hai

pretty lame and obivous


----------



## edracon (Apr 1, 2010)

you guys are aweful at april fools jokes.  Too many things gave you away, even on your own site.  Hovering over the source link shows that it goes to a TXT file on this web site.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 1, 2010)

I suggested they fake my death for april 1, but they thought that was too sad and creepy.


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 1, 2010)

I c wut u did thar.


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Apr 1, 2010)

Well Well Nintedo Pranked us.....I must say i feel for it Well Played even though im Dissapointed I can see Nintedo has Humor for things at april Fools.So well played Nintendo!

PS: Nice try Costello i hover over the link and saw gbatemp.net might want to hide that if you want to fool People.


----------



## Dark Blade (Apr 1, 2010)

First increased AP and now this. 

Nintendo - you have a crooked sense of humour.



Spoiler



Or should I say.....GBAtemp? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (good one guys!)


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 1, 2010)

Haha good one guys... made my day


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice try though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Freaked me out a second.


----------



## 9th_Sage (Apr 1, 2010)

Hah, good one guys.  This'll get people riled up.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2010)

LOL Several people in this thread and another one went back and edited their post! Don't be ashamed!


----------



## Skyline969 (Apr 1, 2010)

Costello, if I didn't think you could possibly replace Ashton Kutcher on Punk'd, I would punch you in the face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well played, sir, well played....


----------



## Another World (Apr 1, 2010)

i was looking forward to hitting the guy next to me on the bus in the head while i swing my new motion only handheld around trying to play some game with inferior graphics designed for a 7yr old!!!

damn it.

-another world


----------



## Paulieo (Apr 1, 2010)

Haha I was so confused for a sec. I didn't know if it was Nintendo playing the prank or you guys! Well done.


----------



## DreamTrooper (Apr 1, 2010)

Haha, an April Fools joke, about sumone pulling an April Fools joke. Bloody Genius!!!


----------



## gamekool (Apr 1, 2010)

happy April 1st....


----------



## Mikehoncho16 (Apr 1, 2010)

Paulieo said:
			
		

> Haha I was so confused for a sec. I didn't know if it was Nintendo playing the prank or you guys! Well done.


Im still confused, r u punking us? im lost


----------



## xbry23 (Apr 1, 2010)

HAHA. VERY FUNNY. Its not april fools yet where i live...


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm just wondering how many people have EDITED their threads.


----------



## Thur (Apr 1, 2010)

Good one lol.

I really hoped the 3DS was indeed some sort of bizarre April's fools though.


----------



## Anakir (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow.. that was a really good one. I got trolled by Nintendo..


----------



## Gamefreakjf11 (Apr 1, 2010)

Dang, I was so happy for a sec


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 1, 2010)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO NINTENDO!

My respect for them has just gone up +1337.


----------



## m_babble (Apr 1, 2010)

HAHA!
That's a good one!


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## Sefi (Apr 1, 2010)

Come on now, if it really had been an April Fools joke by Nintendo it would have been pretty lame.  You're supposed to play the joke on April Fools, not a damn week or two before it.  That'd be like saying "Ha!  Duke Nukem Forever was an April Fools joke!  We so got you 15 years ago!"


----------



## VLinh (Apr 1, 2010)

Knew it.

Damm Bastards  Nintendo >=D


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 1, 2010)

Awww, fuck you Costello....

It seems *GBAtemp* is fooling us all. Not Nintendo.

Go and click the link that's posted in the article on the homepage.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh shit several people are right... Bad, bad GBATemp.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 1, 2010)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Awww, fuck you Costello....
> 
> It seems *GBAtemp* is fooling us all. Not Nintendo.
> 
> ...


Haha you figured it out pretty fast


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 1, 2010)

OMG, that's possibly one of the funniest videos I've ever seen, lol.


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 1, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

Too..................................damn.......................................
unny!
5 stars.

And so many people have been editing their posts.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 1, 2010)

DreamTrooper said:
			
		

> Haha, an April Fools joke, about sumone pulling an April Fools joke. Bloody Genius!!!


It sure fooled me. XD

_This post has been molested by *Rydian*: Today, 11:12 PM_


----------



## Sterling (Apr 1, 2010)

I decided to listen to other people for once, and I figured it out quick too... about 30 seconds after I posted.


----------



## haflore (Apr 1, 2010)

I wasn't fooled for one minute!
Mostly because I'm late to the party


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Apr 1, 2010)

I really hope this comes true.  How amusing would it be for an april fools prank to...NOT be an april fools prank? XD


----------



## granville (Apr 1, 2010)

Always fun to have these and i salute the yearly tradition but yeah, never fell for it for even one second. I was expecting it of course, but Nintendo would NEVER prank their customers like that EVER. Nice try though, hope a more believable one comes next year. Surprised if anyone fell for it.


----------



## Ryukouki (Apr 1, 2010)

Dammit Costello you almost made me cry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too bad I'm so gullible -.-


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 1, 2010)

Last years was the worst.  AKAIO is dead.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 1, 2010)

Wait, so the 3DS really exists?


----------



## Arwen20 (Apr 1, 2010)

I fell for it until I clicked on the link. I'm so glad this was nothing but a joke. I am looking forward to the Nintendo 3DS.


----------



## Justin121994 (Apr 1, 2010)

My heart stopped for a second there lol. It isn't april fools yet here, but you sure got me until i went to the source.


----------



## Dialga.The.Maste (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice try...Nice try


----------



## granville (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm still waiting for some kind of "we're taking the site offline for good due to cease and desist letters". Complete with a blank homepage and the gbatemp logo shedding a tear. And yet, put a tiny little gbatemp logo in the bottom right for those who are smart enough and don't fall for it to make it to the real portal saying APRIL FOOLS! Next year Costello? Eh?


----------



## albertrealik (Apr 1, 2010)

!OH SNAP! Good one gbatemp! I was really sad for about 3 secs and then I got very suspicious and checked the "press release".


----------



## WB3000 (Apr 1, 2010)

Can't say I was fooled, but then again I did visit the homepage looking to see if this year's joke was posted yet.


----------



## naruses (Apr 1, 2010)

You really pissed me off!!

I was like NOT FUNNY, NINTENDO and then checked the link, hell i was relieved

Good one, Costello


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 1, 2010)

Nintendo played us all for fools, naughty Nintendo, somebody needs to be fired.


----------



## tenentenen (Apr 1, 2010)

I Flipped a shit when I saw this. Twice as big of a flip when it was first announced. I was ready to flip flippin' flip-flop on that flip-floppy flip of a flop.


----------



## 5% (Apr 1, 2010)

So when was Pre-April Fools day created? I thought April Fools Day was specifically for April 1st, Not A WEEK BEFORE MARCH ENDS???// I paid no attention to the 3DS when the news was announced so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is this common? for people to pull a APRIL FOOLS DAY JOKE ON A NON APRIL DAY? what the helllll?/? I HAD NO IDEA APRIL FOOLS CAN START A WEEK EARLY? 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *April Fools' Day or All Fools' Day is a holiday celebrated in various countries on April 1*. The day is marked by the commission of hoaxes and other practical jokes of varying sophistication on friends, family members, enemies, and neighbors, or sending them on a fool's errand, the aim of which is to embarrass  the gullible. Traditionally, in some countries, such as the UK, Australia, and South Africa the jokes only last until noon, and someone who plays a trick after noon is called an "April Fool".[1]  Elsewhere, such as in France, Ireland, Italy, South Korea, *Japan*, Russia, The Netherlands, Brazil, Canada, and the U.S., the jokes last all day.



Oh? It does not state Japan's April Fools Day as a week before April? WELL OH MY ME I GUESS NINTENDO MAKES UP THEIR OWN RULES. WHEN WILL NATIONAL NINTENDO DAY COME OUT HUH NINTENDO? GODS IN THAT BUILDING






Edit: Oh...


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey Costello, mind if I drag this and your "quote" over to Gamefaqs for the lulz? XD


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 1, 2010)

Fuckin A, you got me good for about 10 seconds.


----------



## Amici (Apr 1, 2010)

Lol nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Reminds me of this scene.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRZXEoLgD1I


----------



## science (Apr 1, 2010)

Haha nice one, got me for half a second (which is more than most get me!)


----------



## pristinemog (Apr 1, 2010)

Got me for a couple minutes, I saw the front page, texted my friends then looked at the (lack of) article and had to text them again xD.


----------



## Zarkz (Apr 1, 2010)

Good show, good show


----------



## logical thinker (Apr 1, 2010)

-10000/10 Obvious prank is obvious.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Apr 1, 2010)

I suppose you guys must've been really low on decent ideas this year. Even the CNET one was more believable than this.


----------



## WhyKlef (Apr 1, 2010)

I got fooled!! Never expected an April's Fool that quick hence the fact I was still living in March 2010 in my mind...


----------



## PettingZoo (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh you Costello


----------



## kingofgamesgx (Apr 1, 2010)

nice try


----------



## Bulit (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm confused...


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice try but I would rather like to see Natal beeing an real april fools joke because that REALLY is crap only M$ thinks it will succeed.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Apr 1, 2010)

Hover your mouse over the link and look at the bottom of your browser where the target url is.


----------



## Shinintendo (Apr 1, 2010)

Fooled me alright! nice one


----------



## cornaljoe (Apr 1, 2010)

I was expecting something so I knew it was an April Fools.  Would have been epic if the link panned out to something kinda legit.


----------



## TLSpartan (Apr 1, 2010)

Nintendo got the whole of GBAtemp. Bravo Nintendo, bravo.


----------



## deka01 (Apr 1, 2010)

oh come on you cant run an april fools joke if its not on the 1st of april thats just weak


----------



## eidelon13 (Apr 1, 2010)

let me get this straight...the april fools joke here is that nintedo said that the 3ds is a prank...meaning the press release of the nintendo about the 3ds holds true...right?


----------



## DarkMario616 (Apr 1, 2010)

Baww I fell for it :3

And yes, the 3DS is still possible, this was just a GBAtemp april's fool


----------



## dinofan01 (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice try. But i didn't fall for it. Ever since last year when someone asked if GBAtemp was gonna do a prank....I always expect one. It worked out this time! lol


----------



## Aeladya (Apr 1, 2010)

Costello may wanna fix the COO to CEO unless it's part of the prank.


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 1, 2010)

meh


----------



## Midna (Apr 1, 2010)

Ha ha ha...


----------



## dsfanatic5 (Apr 1, 2010)

Who is this crap for?  It's not an April Fool's joke, and Nintendo only released the info at a strange time, because an outside news source was about to leak it first.  Only stupid people believe bullshit posted on March 31st or April 1st.


----------



## Vania (Apr 1, 2010)

Damn it, I was happy for a couple of seconds.
You got me GBAtemp.


----------



## Jemlee (Apr 1, 2010)

....DAMNIT!!! 3rd time i got tricked by something on gbatemp today!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























I AM GOING OFFLINE UNTIL 24 HOURS HAVE PASSED 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



\

jkjk


----------



## macgeek417 (Apr 1, 2010)

AAK
I was fooled
Even posted the GBAtemp link on IRC before clicking the source...
:/


----------



## azure0wind (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## zeromac (Apr 1, 2010)

Funny how many people believed


----------



## megawalk (Apr 1, 2010)

nintendo has just lost 3% of fans


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 1, 2010)

OH NO!!!!! there goes my love plus 3DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



damn you nintendo!!!!!

LOLed!!!!
nice one GBAtemp


----------



## deka01 (Apr 1, 2010)

hmm if they announced this a week ago and it wasn't April fools then could it be that telling us its an April fools joke is the real April fools or could this be gba temps april fools on us


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 1, 2010)

deka01 said:
			
		

> hmm if they announced this a week ago and it wasn't April fools then could it be that telling us its an April fools joke is the real April fools or could this be gba temps april fools on us



Its GBATemp


----------



## pcmanrules (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice one, i almost believed that because it's almost the 2nd here.


----------



## murkurie (Apr 1, 2010)

I hope people realize this was a gbatemp prank, and not Nintendo. But very good you got me at first in till I went to check the source link


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 1, 2010)

Would've been better if the link went to a fake 'official Press report from Nintendo' instead of those 2 lines


----------



## Frogman (Apr 1, 2010)

wait im confused.........
is this a gba temp prank or is it nintendo prank can someone help me...






AFTER ALL I AM BLOND


----------



## Nekoblade (Apr 1, 2010)

A successful joke if I do say so myself.


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 1, 2010)

Coreyfrog7 said:
			
		

> wait im confused.........
> is this a gba temp prank or is it nintendo prank can someone help me...
> 
> 
> ...



its a gbatemp prank (hint first post by our headmaster)
prank from nintendo ? i will LOL'ed that for the rest of my life


----------



## Assassination (Apr 1, 2010)

Nintendo Sucks Balls.......but i have a feeling that gbatemp is pulling the prank on us


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 1, 2010)

This could have been done a lot better.  
The Nintendo link should have been a website designed to look exactly like Nintendo's except with a fake announcement that the 3DS was fake.  Heck, anything would have been better than a text file revealing that it was a prank.  GBAtemp's gone soft over the years; remember the Gamespot GBAtemp merge?  That joke even brought Kivan out of hiding.


----------



## Frogman (Apr 1, 2010)

so the 3ds is still coming out


----------



## Assassination (Apr 1, 2010)

Coreyfrog7 said:
			
		

> so the 3ds is still coming out






I have no idea


----------



## eXT (Apr 1, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> This could have been done a lot better.
> The Nintendo link should have been a website designed to look exactly like Nintendo's except with a fake announcement that the 3DS was fake.  Heck, anything would have been better than a text file revealing that it was a prank.  GBAtemp's gone soft over the years; remember the Gamespot GBAtemp merge?  That joke even brought Kivan out of hiding.
> 
> I could have helped make that website.
> ...



Yes, the 3DS is real, and is still planned to be released.


----------



## Frogman (Apr 1, 2010)

what do u mean u have no idea 
arghhh so confused
i just want a yes or no!!!


----------



## KuRensan (Apr 1, 2010)

Not fun Nintendo Not fun -_-







			
				Coreyfrog7 said:
			
		

> so the 3ds is still coming out



I hope so


----------



## Assassination (Apr 1, 2010)

Coreyfrog7 said:
			
		

> what do u mean u have no idea
> arghhh so confused
> i just want a yes or no!!!






Well it looks like a no...Right Now...becuase Gbatemp just put the news up so sudden....it seems like a prank though so i believe it will come out....soon


----------



## zeromac (Apr 1, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> This could have been done a lot better.
> The Nintendo link should have been a website designed to look exactly like Nintendo's except with a fake announcement that the 3DS was fake.  Heck, anything would have been better than a text file revealing that it was a prank.  GBAtemp's gone soft over the years; remember the Gamespot GBAtemp merge?  That joke even brought Kivan out of hiding.


Even though that was before my time, I'm read the thread at the moment and can say this prank sucks sooo much balls comparded to that one!
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=80594


----------



## Frogman (Apr 1, 2010)

ok i get it phew... i think thnx


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 1, 2010)

THE 3DS IS NOT FAKE THIS WAS AN APRIL FOOLS JOKE BY GBATEMP


----------



## knilsilooc (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow, I can't believe people are falling for this. That's amazing, lol.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 1, 2010)

but......3D without glasses on a relatively inexpensive handheld gaming device still sounds a little fishy to me.sorry guys i just disagree on this one


----------



## KirovAir (Apr 1, 2010)

Lol, you got me for a second. I was like: omgomgomg.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 1, 2010)

lol


----------



## zeromac (Apr 1, 2010)

Reading through the 2008 Arpil fools was epic
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=80594

So fucking funny, everyone got absolutely trolled by staff and such 
Bravo for 2008 fellas!

EDIT: They went all out for the 2008 one, they even changed the fucking banner! Thats awesome!!
And what do we get this year, a txt file saying 'You got fooled' wooo.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




EDIT2: They even removed the testing area for the 2008 prank..thats soo cool


----------



## dajavax (Apr 1, 2010)

nvm... guess i'll have to stay away from the internet this day... it won't do me any good xD


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 1, 2010)

this shows that people don't READ and they are not adventurous to click click click!!!!
come on click on the damn link











 Press release: http://www.nintendo.com/press/2010-04-01-3DS-April-Fool/


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 1, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Reading through the 2008 Arpil fools was epic
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=80594
> 
> So fucking funny, everyone got absolutely trolled by staff and such
> ...


OMG thats amazing, way better than this years


----------



## jmafiaking (Apr 1, 2010)

THIS CRAP IS NOT COMING OUT THIS YEAR!

A NINTENDO 3DS WITHOUT WEAR THE GLASSES.....HMMM THE PRICE SHOULD BE LIKE $399 OR $499


----------



## DJ91990 (Apr 1, 2010)

ROFL! That was a relief!
LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO
OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLZ!!!!!!!

I already expressed that I would not purchase a game system when the DSi just came out!
Not only is the joke on many Nintendo fans but Nintendo themselves!
They may have scared and/or provoked Microsoft and Sony to actually create/release new handhelds! That sure would be funny!

Oh, but that 3D "find the hidden object" game is real, the cart uses an accelerometer much like Kirby Tilt 'n Tumble...so...NO EMULATION 4 U!

->Now you can plainly see why I pirate Nintendo games and no longer purchase them, it encourages this kind of behavior.

GAYYAAHH!!
I got fooled! What would have made this work is if GBATemp said that they have video proof of Myamoto stating it was a joke on Youtube and it links to: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ LOLOLOLOL!!


----------



## Assassination (Apr 1, 2010)

jmafiaking said:
			
		

> THIS CRAP IS NOT COMING OUT THIS YEAR!
> 
> A NINTENDO 3DS WITHOUT WEAR THE GLASSES.....HMMM THE PRICE SHOULD BE LIKE $399 OR $499





Shut the F*ck Up......You not going to ruin this thread


----------



## jmafiaking (Apr 1, 2010)

I Can ruin whatever i want!


----------



## jmafiaking (Apr 1, 2010)

Assassination said:
			
		

> jmafiaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





WHO CARES ABOUT A DAMN HANDHELD CONSOLE ANYWAYS.....BUNCH OF NERDS......


----------



## War Destroyer (Apr 1, 2010)

Its not as bad move by Nintendo. It's quite funny. Funniest because of those who get 'owned' the worse by the joke. (ie this site. lol) Plus the score is still ours. lol

gbatemp 100,0001.323432506234.003120 - Nintendo - 1


----------



## jmafiaking (Apr 1, 2010)

FUCKKKKKKKK THESEEE NERDSSS!


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 1, 2010)

jmafiaking said:
			
		

> Assassination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







We are superior to you


----------



## Pyrofyr (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice try GBAtemp, I almost fell for your clever ruse.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 1, 2010)

Yall Meet The Asshole of Gbatemp.....Hes been bothering me for days....
He tries to ruin every thread


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 1, 2010)

Assassination said:
			
		

> Yall Meet The Asshole of Gbatemp.....Hes been bothering me for days....
> He tries to ruin every thread


Haha lets just ignore the baby he will eventually go back to his mum


----------



## Assassination (Apr 1, 2010)

Yeah....the little baby dont like gbatemp awwww too badd welll GIT OUT!


----------



## omatic (Apr 1, 2010)

Actually, the April Fool's Day joke is the idea of Wii third-party success. Zing.

I'm so clever. Patting myself on the back in 5 seconds.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 1, 2010)

Did not fool me at all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Real disappointment gba temp. Well ok nice try to the people who got fool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Knew it before i even went to the tread.

and the link here just inform me that i was right...




Spoiler: Link from first page


----------



## bnwchbammer (Apr 1, 2010)

Aww man, totally got me. Though really, I kinda doubted they would release something this big just to have it be a prank. Nice job though.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 1, 2010)

any news posted on april fool's day is very doubtful esp from gbatemp
i even feel the TF2 is kinda like a joke lol


----------



## popoffka (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow, I lol'd!
Thanks, GBATemp!


----------



## Sanderino (Apr 1, 2010)

Haha I fell for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Still, I wish the joke was true.


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 1, 2010)

I actually wanted this to happen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The good thing is they tricked sony into it too.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 1, 2010)

Damn you got me Nintendo. Good thing this is a fake, now I can collect my Pocket Money and get myself a  
good laptop. (It was somewhat fishy when they said "releasing in March/April 2011" but w/e I was blinded by it lol

*HEY HEY, This news is posted on 1st April. About something being a FAKE, what IF this news is a fake? LOL! Think of it ppl, gbatemp or nintendo, one of them are playing a prank.*


----------



## Rydian (Apr 1, 2010)

This thread shows just how many people never click a source link to read a full article.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 1, 2010)

as soon as I saw this article, I realised that it was the april fools joke...


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 1, 2010)

Lol, I didnt touch any of the links, post was made on 1st April, and 3DS has been in talk since late 2009.


----------



## Thoob (Apr 1, 2010)

I find it quite funny that some people still think this is real...


----------



## DCG (Apr 1, 2010)

lol, this remembers me to the time the admin of the gaming community I was in said that he was gonna quit and the server would be deleted, they actualy made it impossible to acces the site for 24 hours XD


----------



## Snorlax (Apr 1, 2010)

Ahahaha.
I was fooled, for a good minute.


----------



## Omega_2 (Apr 1, 2010)

DCG said:
			
		

> lol, this remembers me to the time the admin of the gaming community I was in said that he was gonna quit and the server would be deleted, they actualy made it impossible to acces the site for 24 hours XD


That would be more believable, though XD


----------



## DCG (Apr 1, 2010)

right. I didn't game in that server for a week and then I accidentaly saw the server was online.
I was pissed off for half an hour, going on a killingspree (in game)  before I could laugh again, but I realy had some laughter then


----------



## GundamXXX (Apr 1, 2010)

Funny, reminded me that it was april fools to begin with... now Im off to work >


PS I work in customer service MWHAHAHAHAHA Im so gunna make fun of people ;x


----------



## azotyp (Apr 1, 2010)

nice try  GBAtemp


----------



## soulfire (Apr 1, 2010)

ow nice on i completely fell for it 

i was about to smash things up XD


----------



## DCG (Apr 1, 2010)

it's funny to see how many people don't check the source.


----------



## Rev2k7 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hmm sony gonna be like quick STOP DEVELOPMENT OF PSP3D2.


----------



## Acetic Orcein (Apr 1, 2010)

Awww I'm not trustworthy of anything today, so I wasn't fooled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well maybe a little...


----------



## DCG (Apr 1, 2010)

Acetic Orcein said:
			
		

> Awww I'm not trustworthy of anything today, so I wasn't fooled
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you were fooled, otherwise you wouldent have viewed this topic


----------



## don_eno (Apr 1, 2010)

nice joke. ha ha ha. don't play with people feelings


----------



## freshness (Apr 1, 2010)

Nintendo officially won the 1st place in worst "Bad 1st April Jokes In History Of Humanity" -_-


----------



## Gariscus (Apr 1, 2010)

WB3000 said:
			
		

> Can't say I was fooled, but then again I did visit the homepage looking to see if this year's joke was posted yet.


+1


----------



## CamulaHikari (Apr 1, 2010)

At first I was like omg NOOO >.< then I read the post date and was like oh yeah it's april 1st~! xD


----------



## Lubbo (Apr 1, 2010)

haha rofl gbatemp fell for it bad, making a new section and everything


----------



## shito (Apr 1, 2010)

happy (uh.. maybe not) april's fool everyone!(get ready for gbatemp's one)*i see a forum deleted*


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 1, 2010)

I have to say, you had me a little bit. That was pretty good. Well played


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Apr 1, 2010)

Haha, good one! I didn't really believe it, but... well, I clicked to check it so, I guess I did fall for it.


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 1, 2010)

lol, you got me for a moment there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Very well done, looks like a realistic News article on first sight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Not that I'm getting a 3DS anyway, so if it would really be cancelled it wouldn't have changed much).

Still funny how some people don't get the real joke of the topic


----------



## janouis (Apr 1, 2010)

nice one ninty!lols... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm glad it was an april fools joke...


----------



## Daviziu (Apr 1, 2010)

nvm


----------



## Rommstain (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice one, Costello! Although entirely unbelievable, it was still a very amusing April Fool's joke. I laughed hard!


----------



## Domination (Apr 1, 2010)

NO! And I was so excited too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been saving up for the past few weeks for the 3DS, the concept sounded so cool too! I would never trust Nintendo anymore! 

FUCK!!!!! Haha, nice one, didn't fall for it, but still nice.


----------



## Zeroneo (Apr 1, 2010)

And i was already saving money for it... 

Thanks Nintendo! Now i have useless money lying around.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 1, 2010)

When i go to the link, it says:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Whoops!
> 
> The info you’re looking for can’t be found. You might want to try searching again, going back to the homepage, or exploring one of the pages below:
> Gameguide
> ...



I think Nintendo deleted it so they won't disappoint fans. But yeah. Fuck you nintendo.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 1, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> NO! And I was so excited too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf you didnt check the source?


----------



## tajio (Apr 1, 2010)

Lol I actually believed it until I saw the link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*NICE APRIL FOOLS GBATEMP!!! *


----------



## TankTan38 (Apr 1, 2010)

Lol you're confusing the crap out of people! Good one, though.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 1, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can we when Nintendo deleted the fucking page. And it's Nintendo of America too. Obviously NoA would make such a retarded claim so they can still sell their fucking DSiXLs

I know you won't make me sad Nintendo of Japan D:


----------



## tajio (Apr 1, 2010)

fgghjjkll It's just a joke by GBAtemp lol


----------



## Chaz. (Apr 1, 2010)

Lol, good one. Evil git!


----------



## nutella (Apr 1, 2010)

are people being sarcastic, or are people just stupid? thats why we need sarcastica font. how are some people still falling for this?


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 1, 2010)

tajio said:
			
		

> fgghjjkll It's just a joke by GBAtemp lol


I hope it is. Still, NoA is just a money-whore


----------



## Domination (Apr 1, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm seriously waiting for Nintendo of Japan to clear things up. i smell marketing strategy in this whole turn of events.

PLEASE LET THE 3DS CONTINUE! What's with everyone thinking we are still falling for it? I'm just trying to confuse people.


----------



## cyberninja (Apr 1, 2010)

Haha you had me going for a moment, although I had checked Kotaku already this morning and they would have said if the 3DS was an April fool. 

Anyway the virtual boy is real. So no reason why this would be. I can't imagine the DS in its current form lasting for 2 more years anyway.


----------



## TyrianCubed (Apr 1, 2010)

who fell for that?

n00bs LOL


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Apr 1, 2010)

OMG is it a joke by Nintendo or GBAtemp? I'm so confused


----------



## jacely (Apr 1, 2010)

absolutely by fan of Gbatemp


----------



## heartgold (Apr 1, 2010)

I was only like 20% believing it because.... when I was reading the home page news, at the back of my mind I felt gbatemp were playing a prank, still my heart went down reading such stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, glad it was fake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good one gbatemp


----------



## Prime_Zero (Apr 1, 2010)

This makes me so happy, it was just way to soon for a new version of the Ds.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Apr 1, 2010)

Hehe!
I took the news with a grain of salt seeing that it was April First. I honestly thought Reggie was trying to pull a prank by telling that the 3DS was a prank which is in reality a real project. Then I checked Kotaku and they didn't put this so called announcemet about the the 3DS being a prank on their April Fools Survival Guide, I got confused. And then it hit me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good one GBAtemp.


----------



## shito (Apr 1, 2010)

posting this on front page was very damn obvious.


----------



## Deadmon (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice try Temp, but I'm on full alert all day


----------



## taktularCBo (Apr 1, 2010)

god thanks that this news were an april fool. i want this 3d stuff so much =)


----------



## ericling (Apr 1, 2010)

OMG! I thought it was true LOL
Costello Rawr!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 1, 2010)

sorry but its real. Nice trying! Its real anyway.


----------



## Davess (Apr 1, 2010)

Wait, what is Costy is pranking us?


----------



## iFish (Apr 1, 2010)

Personally, i am glad. i don't wanna spean money on another system


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 1, 2010)

THE 3DS IS NOT FAKE THIS WAS AN APRIL FOOLS JOKE BY GBATEMP


----------



## powered_by_tux (Apr 1, 2010)

Sadly, this news is just a joke!


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Apr 1, 2010)

Still It's a little stupid they want to release another Pokemon game for the DS with a new console on the move...


----------



## Strider (Apr 1, 2010)

Haha, this is so confusing that I believed it for a minute there.

Nice one


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 1, 2010)

I don't think it's a joke the 3ds sections is gone!


----------



## Rydian (Apr 1, 2010)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> I don't think it's a joke the 3ds sections is gone!


CLICK THE SOURCE LINK!


----------



## rob_g211 (Apr 1, 2010)

lame


----------



## SS4 (Apr 1, 2010)

This could go either way, I mean who is making an april fool's joke atm, you guys or nintendo


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 1, 2010)

Save your breath. Its April Fool Day because 3DS is REAL, yes. You can't fool me at all. Nice trying!


----------



## Njrg (Apr 1, 2010)

Goten said:
			
		

> Still It's a little stupid they want to release another Pokemon game for the DS with a new console on the move...


I bet it doesn't sound stupid to their wallets. Why not release a 6th or 7th Pokemon game that uses the same engine so they dont have to spend much money in development?
Why not make more money off the millions of idiotic Pokemon fans who buy up Nintendo's version of shovelware like its crack, despite it being a near-identical game that's been released 5 times already on the DS. Its not like Pokemon fans know what an original game tastes like anymore, and Nintendo realizes and take advantages of it.


----------



## Jeff88 (Apr 1, 2010)

This thread is a great example of people believing whatever they read. 
Scientists should use this thread for that kind of researches.


----------



## rubberchickenmx (Apr 1, 2010)

I knew it all along.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 1, 2010)

sony fell for it LMFAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## kezlehan (Apr 1, 2010)

Hahaa nice one GBAtemp, you had me going for a minute there!


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 1, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> sony fell for it LMFAO!!!!!!!!


Sony visits this site too now?


----------



## Satangel (Apr 1, 2010)

kezlehan said:
			
		

> Hahaa nice one GBAtemp, you had me going for a minute there!



I don't know what to believe anymore, but I for one, don't welcome the 3D gaming. 
It's just too soon, this isn't going to happen for years, they haven't even perfected 3D yet, how could we game with it then?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 1, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


costello IS sony


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 1, 2010)

Ya bastard! It sounds real because Nintendo would pull a fail like that. 

After this little stunt of yours, it makes me appreciate the release of the 3DS much more. Because I wanted to see how the 3DS worked and after hearing such news I was shocked & let down. But since this was an April fools joke I still can.

Thanks for making me appreciate the release of the 3DS Costello.


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 1, 2010)

Don't ya just love the French 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice one guys, I didn't really care much for the 3DS anyways so when I saw this I was like Meh, and if this is true I will be like meh


----------



## Lubbo (Apr 1, 2010)

holy shit, it wasnt an April Fools

i believed it until i clicked the link and googles it, good one GBAtemp, assholes


----------



## prowler (Apr 1, 2010)

lmao. fell for it.


----------



## qlum (Apr 1, 2010)

shame gbatemp didn't fake the nintendo site though


----------



## KTurbo (Apr 1, 2010)

Too obvious. Not a good april fool from GBATEMP.


----------



## Smogen (Apr 1, 2010)

not proud to admit it but you got me, good troll


----------



## t1myah (Apr 1, 2010)

was kinda intrigued on the 3ds and the possibilities when i first heard about it...
Although I'm not bummed about this hoax news as i never really take the plunge and buy new gen consoles until there are enough quality games that i am interested in on said new consoles to warrant spending a few hundred bux on... at least now perhaps the 'golden sun a 3ds exclusive' haters will be happier now it sheds a chance of it appearing on the ds


----------



## GameGuyNL (Apr 1, 2010)

Too bad, didn't get me.
Nice joke although...


----------



## KuRensan (Apr 1, 2010)

hmmm maybe this topic is a joke ^^


----------



## c00ld00d (Apr 1, 2010)

Didnt get fooled.. If you hover the link for press release, you see its going to a gbatemp url


----------



## Rydian (Apr 1, 2010)

This thread certainly shows who lacks a sense of humor.


----------



## Gus122000 (Apr 1, 2010)

I thought it was odd that Nintendo would pull this type of prank, I started looking on kotaku and didn't see a thing regarding this, that's when I figured this post was probably bs lol


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 1, 2010)

HA! You didn't fool me either Costello!

I am part of the small invincible group of elites who have posted here, who managed to see through your meticulously planned rouse immediately!

WE ARE IMMUNE TO YOUR SICK MIND GAMES COSTELLO!


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 1, 2010)

Hehe, I'm immune to this. I know that it's not a joke... 


*MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 1, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> HA! You didn't fool me either Costello!
> 
> I am part of the small invincible group of elites who have posted here, who managed to see through your meticulously planned rouse immediately!
> 
> WE ARE IMMUNE TO YOUR SICK MIND GAMES COSTELLO!


Ditto!

I saw right trough that post, didn't even clicked the link! Such a lame joke, 2008. was soooo much better!

I loved it, fooled me for a moment!


----------



## signz (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh, how I wish that would be true...


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 1, 2010)

It was like when I thought that Capitalism would take over, and Aliens would have surprise butt secks with dolphins. Oh well.


----------



## KamiKazeKenji (Apr 1, 2010)

When I first saw this I totally believed it, since GBAtemp is one of my leading sources of Nintendo news. But seriously GBAtemp: Fuck you. xD


----------



## playallday (Apr 1, 2010)

Ha, for once I saw it coming! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Always, always check the real URL before clicking.


----------



## pizzahutmaster (Apr 1, 2010)

Dude. That was an epic win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



good job.


----------



## superrob (Apr 1, 2010)

Heh i like how i came here expecting to see a nice aprilfools joke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Then when i saw this i was like.... lol wtf? It seemed so real. And the fact that i was using my iPhone to  see it made it hard for me to spot that little fake link


----------



## .Darky (Apr 1, 2010)

Damn, we got trolled. xD


----------



## .Chris (Apr 1, 2010)

Choumaru said:
			
		

> Thank God the Virtual Boy 2 is dead!


lol


----------



## boboisdead (Apr 1, 2010)

I am fooled.


----------



## Pliskron (Apr 1, 2010)

don't believe everything you read


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 1, 2010)

lol
If Nintendo could pull off a prank like that, they would be awesome.


----------



## EliteKill (Apr 1, 2010)

GBAtemp, I'm disappointed. It was so clear....


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 1, 2010)

ok i was a little confused as to whether nintendo pranked us or if Costello pranked us by making us think the 3ds was fake, but im all good now xD


----------



## Akothegreat (Apr 1, 2010)

This year's not that convincing... and revealing too much


----------



## basher11 (Apr 1, 2010)

hah got owned.


----------



## kedest (Apr 1, 2010)

Damn you. I fell for it.


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 1, 2010)

I fell for it until I clicked the source... very funny...


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 1, 2010)

Crap, that had me fooled for sure. I was like WTF?


----------



## Anakir (Apr 1, 2010)

LOLwut??? I got fooled twice after reading it again. D: wowww good one gbatemp.

Edit: actually. I'm quite confused now. So, is the 3DS legit or not? Or was the news the april's fool joke by Gbatemp? D: This joke is getting in my head.


----------



## King Zargo (Apr 1, 2010)

Obvious april fools joke. GBAtemp is the only site with this story.


----------



## ant92 (Apr 1, 2010)

well... you got me dammit =-[


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Apr 1, 2010)

THAT'S LIKE REVERSE PSYCHOLOGY.
NOT COOL.


----------



## KingAsix (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow...Some stuff about this didn't seems smart on Nintendo's hand, but even still I never saw this coming. The sad thing is I never got to see the 3DS forum.....Nice job Nintendo but remember....fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me. (is that the other way around)


----------



## taggart6 (Apr 1, 2010)

Meh..so-so April's day joke.  I think a better one would have been " Wiikey team releases new update for 1st gen chips"


----------



## SinR (Apr 1, 2010)

GBA Temp...

i am disappoint


----------



## Fabis94 (Apr 1, 2010)

taggart6 said:
			
		

> Meh..so-so April's day joke.  I think a better one would have been " Wiikey team releases new update for 1st gen chips"



Or "First DSi flashcart that cracks the DSi mode has been released!"


----------



## imz (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm so glad, 3D sux


----------



## Mid123 (Apr 1, 2010)

lol I had a whole rant prepared about how nintendo are a bunch of greedy bastards who milk the same product for like 7 years.Then I realised this was a joke,thank god.well done gbatemp


----------



## JBW (Apr 1, 2010)

Im pretty sure the 3ds is real as no other websites say its not real. And dont trust anything posted on april fools day.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 1, 2010)

Mid123 said:
			
		

> lol I had a whole rant prepared about how nintendo are a bunch of greedy bastards who milk the same product for like 7 years.Then I realised this was a joke,thank god.well done gbatemp




You know, with attitudes like this, Nintendo just can't win. They get bitched at for announcing the 3DS, because they just bought the XL, and people bitch at Nintendo for "milking the same product for 7 years"

make up your mind people


----------



## Mid123 (Apr 1, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> Mid123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the idea of the 3ds.I never once bitched about it,I actually posted in a different thread saying that nintendo are being very innovative with this.I was just saying that if the 3ds was just a big joke id be extremely pissed,as they have milked a very similar product for about 5 or 6 years now.


----------



## ainen (Apr 1, 2010)

Meh. Hover told the truth, and what was at the end of it wasn't really good. It would have been better to ape a real press release, it's not hard.

Or..sneak pictures of the DSiXLT with 9" dual screens...


----------



## bnwchbammer (Apr 1, 2010)

Hehe, there are STILL people who don't realize what day it is.


----------



## yobemal (Apr 1, 2010)

Almost got me there


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Apr 1, 2010)

Haha
Costello loser ^^
Next year better


----------



## megawalk (Apr 1, 2010)

ok costello you pranked me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



not many people can pull that off.
well done you have done something where i can exceedably laugh all day for this


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 1, 2010)

I think that this is just an April Fools prank...


----------



## Theraima (Apr 1, 2010)

Meh, I dont really care.. Wouldnt have bought it anyway probably. 


But they gotta think more carefully, Internet is serious business.


----------



## Zang Li (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## Centrix (Apr 1, 2010)

look, I think this is a GBATemp April Fools joke, it just seems rather sudden for Nintendo to announce something like this with legit facts almost two weeks prior to this announcement then turn around and say,"April Fools"...that just seems off to me. Well I guess will see at E3 2010!.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 1, 2010)

I really hope that GBAtemp's April Fool's joke is better next year.


----------



## DeadLocked (Apr 1, 2010)

Well done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 one thing though was I saw the 3DS news on national TV news so I was scepticle about this prank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 must of stayed up all night thinking up that


----------



## Zang Li (Apr 1, 2010)

GBAtemp is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... I dunno if I cry, laugh or thank God for this being a joke...


April's Fool Hater


----------



## DJPlace (Apr 1, 2010)

i should of knowen...


----------



## lakaiskateboarding (Apr 1, 2010)

Lol dude, I was seriously angry for some time at Nintendo, until I thought: it hasn't been on any other site, so it probably is fake.

Really convincing though.


----------



## Mid123 (Apr 1, 2010)

Theraima said:
			
		

> Meh, I dont really care.. Wouldnt have bought it anyway probably.
> 
> 
> But they gotta think more carefully, Internet is serious business.


Do people still not realise that this is just a joke.The 3ds is actually being made.


----------



## shasta588 (Apr 1, 2010)

how stupid do you think we are? trying to make an april fools with an april fools


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 1, 2010)

Heh.

I found it amusing. Nice joke, Costello!


----------



## Rydian (Apr 1, 2010)

shasta588 said:
			
		

> how stupid do you think we are? trying to make an april fools with an april fools


Read the thread and see how many people don't get it, even after pages and pages.


----------



## EEragon (Apr 1, 2010)

You got me, seriously !!!


----------



## Tenshi_MKII (Apr 1, 2010)

Damn, I got punked.


----------



## Bently (Apr 1, 2010)

FAIL lol didnt read the post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

nice joke costello, i didnt even think that saying the 3DS was a joke was the joke xD.


----------



## ykhan (Apr 1, 2010)

yey now im still keepin up with the times on my dsi
...oh wait the dsi xl
im always one behind


----------



## Nathan576 (Apr 1, 2010)

lmao


----------



## kefirek94 (Apr 1, 2010)

So the new Pokemon game with V generation are out on NDS/LITE/dsi/LL?




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> In fact, we have no plans to release another handheld video game console for another couple of years


That is not a  Nintendo Ds successor in 2011???


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 1, 2010)

this thread is obviously an april fools joke
whoever cant figure that out is


----------



## Porobu (Apr 1, 2010)

Aprils Fool only Gbatemp has this "Story"


----------



## bmaster154 (Apr 1, 2010)

I easily get fooled, so let me just think a second.
Did Costello make up the April Fool joke of the 3DS being an April Fool joke? In other words, is the 3DS still real? (sorry if it has already been asked/answered, but I don't feel like reading 20 pages)


----------



## Law (Apr 1, 2010)

bmaster154 said:
			
		

> I easily get fooled, so let me just think a second.
> Did Costello make up the April Fool joke of the 3DS being an April Fool joke? In other words, is the 3DS still real? (sorry if it has already been asked/answered, but I don't feel like reading 20 pages)



read the first post and click the link


----------



## HotSauce23 (Apr 1, 2010)

whtever..i thought the 3ds was stupid anyways..i dunno whts so attractive about 3d..like.."omg shit pops out"..how does that excite you oO?


----------



## RPG Hacker (Apr 1, 2010)

This was the first prank I've fallen for today and I admit it was kinda funny, even though I normally dislike websites posting a lie in the news and calling that "a prank".

I guess nothing beats double traps.


----------



## Tac 21 (Apr 1, 2010)

whats real and whats not?


----------



## geoflcl (Apr 1, 2010)

Looks like my attempt at evading every April Fool in my path today was foiled.


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 1, 2010)

Didn't really click anyway... Nintendo...3D.... wasn't really working for me anyway.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 1, 2010)

50% of the site is being 



Spoiler



It National rick roll day


----------



## Inunah (Apr 1, 2010)

3DS exists, even if it doesn't. So I want my free 3DS now. XD


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 1, 2010)

HotSauce23 said:
			
		

> whtever..i thought the 3ds was stupid anyways..i dunno whts so attractive about 3d..like.."omg shit pops out"..how does that excite you oO?


Why are there so many idiots on this site.


----------



## fishykipper (Apr 1, 2010)

its not an april fools joke at all, it was announced about 3 weeks ago now.....a bit premature dont you think! why would nintendo willingly advertise such a product to litteraly millions of people throughout the world and then dismiss the console, saying its an april fools joke?????

sounds to me that the 3ds is an official console in the making and this whole april fools stuff, was just some twats idea at a joke, which has esceladed into a world wide talking point!!

fair enough, well played.....you've got what you want everyone believe your joke.....!! but im sure im not the only one who thinks this is bollocks!!

i look forward to seeing what the 3ds has to offer...!

and if it is fake, when well done....i'll kill myself, lol!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 1, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Works better with the autoplay addon.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 1, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> kingsnip


Well idk how to do that stuff , If I did I would have embed the song itself in the thread >.>


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 1, 2010)

ROFL damn.


----------



## playallday (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice one, but you should have used my idea.


----------



## maddenfong (Apr 1, 2010)

I cant belive i belived this.


----------



## elimist (Apr 1, 2010)

I believed this till I clicked the link


----------



## Revolution [9] (Apr 2, 2010)

...What if _this announcement_ is an April Fools' Joke? No?

Well, it wouldn't be the first time Nintendo has disappointed me. =/


----------



## fearofshorts (Apr 2, 2010)

Revolution [9 said:
			
		

> ]
> ...What if _this announcement_ is an April Fools' Joke? No?
> 
> Well, it wouldn't be the first time Nintendo has disappointed me. =/



... This announcement IS an April Fool's joke.


----------



## anime4ever (Apr 2, 2010)

When I saw this I definitely knew this wasn't real.









sss?????q p???o? ????q


----------



## Jan1tor (Apr 2, 2010)

Maybe Nintendo really should have pulled an April fools joke. What a great way to test the waters and get peoples response.
Great time to make a decision to actually put one out there or not. Get all the response without shooting youself in the foot.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice try...the year with CNet taking over GBAtemp was probably the best prank ever in my opinion. Should've did that in full scale!


----------



## c_house (Apr 2, 2010)

Man Costello... You had me really fooled! My heart was broken for a couple minutes until I clicked the link to the "press release."


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 2, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Nice try...the year with CNet taking over GBAtemp was probably the best prank ever in my opinion. Should've did that in full scale!


Yep. That was the best prank. I wasn't a member then, though. Only a lurker.

Kotaku did something similar with Koticku.


----------



## ether2802 (Apr 2, 2010)

LOL Oh my god in the US the people take very serious the april's fool pranks...!!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 2, 2010)

ether2802 said:
			
		

> LOL Oh my god in the US the people take very serious the april's fool pranks...!!


Americans are stupid.someofthem


----------



## vergilite (Apr 2, 2010)

well played, well played, i quite literally shit my pants


----------



## Matt93 (Apr 2, 2010)

An april fools joke of an april fools joke... I like it. Lol.


----------



## MissingNo._ (Apr 2, 2010)

WHAT IS THIS I DON'T EVEN


----------



## ShadowSol (Apr 2, 2010)

well i found this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.nintendo.com/press/2010-04-01-3DS-April-Fool/ that is the supposed link.. click XP


----------



## Metalrichy (Apr 2, 2010)

LOL, good joke guys, you fooled me xD


----------



## worlok375 (Apr 2, 2010)

Are you sure it was an April fools joke or are you pulling one on us LIKE THIS?


Actually THIS INFORMATION might be the April fools joke. I haven't been fooled once today.


----------



## Beige (Apr 2, 2010)

Didn't want it anyways, I was thinking it would just be another Virtual Boy anyways.


----------



## Raika (Apr 2, 2010)

Costello...
You could've done better...
At first I was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## kurtisboyd (Apr 2, 2010)

It's hilarious that some people are still posting about how annoyed they are at Nintendo for fooling them....

The 3DS is real, this "april fools" is an april fools...

Fools


----------



## pcmanrules (Apr 2, 2010)

I can't believe how long this thread has been going on. There still is going to be a Nintendo 3DS!


----------



## KazoWAR (Apr 2, 2010)

You guys got me good!


----------



## sjones900 (Apr 2, 2010)

I hate you nintendo....


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 2, 2010)

This thread and about half of the people in it suck.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 2, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Costello...
> You could've done better...
> At first I was
> 
> ...


This. Reading actually comes in handy.


----------



## Aeladya (Apr 2, 2010)

I kinda hope that the 3DS is a joke...because I've heard that Golden Sun 3 is not going to be a DS title, but rather a 3DS title...


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 2, 2010)

lol bout time they told everyone the true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 April fool is 30min over for me. 

Now people can stop being




Spoiler



fooled





Spoiler



Was you expecting something?


----------



## Gh0sti (Apr 2, 2010)

so wait 3DS is still going to happen now? im confused


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 2, 2010)

Great prank guys. Love you Nintendo, keep doing what you do.


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 2, 2010)

first I was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and now I'm


----------



## Bloodspoiler (Apr 2, 2010)

I was in tears yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You did fool me for a while, until I couldn't find any other site reporting this...


----------



## ericling (Apr 2, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> first I was like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## millenium6000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Sounds weird as there's no picture of it, how it looks like and the pictures I saw in some websites looks like a ds lite or a dsi???(weird isn't it).And the fact that the 3ds can surpass the 3d capability of theaters???
And there is no explanation on how it works and it is really just a hoax that Nintendo made up to draw attention.
And I don't believe in something that has no explanations(Scientific or whatever as long as it is true).


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

good fucking grief!


got me nintendo!! O.o


I figured 3D without glasses seems a little science fiction futuristic with holograms and shit. 

and it would be the most stupidest thing Nintendo would do if they wanted to sell the DSiXL


----------



## Prime_Zero (Apr 2, 2010)

I was happy to hear the news
3D gaming feels like step backwards for some reason.
Or perhaps we humans are not yet ready to move into the 3D world.. let us stay in the safety of our 2D world  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Buahaha you just lost 5 I.Q. points by reading this!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 2, 2010)

anime4ever said:
			
		

> When I saw this I definitely knew this wasn't real.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link also didn't work for me


----------



## banditkeith (Apr 2, 2010)

I actually believed it was true. Since it's the 2nd of April coming close to 3rd here in Australia and I did not check the date of the posting, I didn't suspect anything.

Well played! Cruel.. but well played!


----------



## Nookadum (Apr 2, 2010)

It is real. It's a reverse-April-Fool's joke.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *UPDATE:* we apologize to everyone for this lame reverse-april fool! The 3DS is real and we wish Nintendo a massive success with it. We love you, Reggie.


----------



## finalzelda (Apr 2, 2010)

The user of this acount already jumped of a cliff.


----------



## bmaster154 (Apr 2, 2010)

Ha, they got me fooled for a while. So it IS true, and those who said things like "Oh thank goodness it's fake, with the DSiXL..." got double fooled XD
But seriously, this one and Smosh's April Fools were the best.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 2, 2010)

Nintendolife's was the best. I thought the DSi was going to have a Virtual Console!


----------



## Pavichokche (Apr 2, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW !!!
I actually feel violated...in my head >_<
I don't think I'll be able to trust anything [or anyone] ever again


----------



## Cluny (Apr 2, 2010)

my head! GAAAAH!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 2, 2010)

This was by far the worst prank ever.
Not only was it extremely obvious, it also had almost no thought behind it. Good job GBAtemp everyone saw it from a mile away.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 2, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> This was by far the worst prank ever.
> Not only was it extremely obvious, it also had almost no thought behind it. Good job GBAtemp everyone saw it from a mile away.


Not everyone; in fact, a lot of people seem to still be falling for it, unless they're all using sarcasm.


----------



## The Pi (Apr 2, 2010)

Edit: I used to be a cunt.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice joke, I fell for it


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 2, 2010)

@nathanking: *NEEDS MOAR BOLD.*


----------



## akuchan (Apr 2, 2010)

I knew this was fake! cause this news was actually released ON april fools lol, oh plus the fact that a google news search came up with nothing about a fake 3ds joke.


----------



## fermio100 (Apr 2, 2010)

Got me, good one. Took me a while to understand that it wasn't nintendo playing a trick, it was you. Nice job!


----------



## Gunmaster51 (Apr 2, 2010)

dang you got me lol


----------



## awssk8er (Apr 3, 2010)

So an April Fool's joke lost tons of sales for the DSi XL?...

Something seems wrong.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Apr 3, 2010)

I can't believe I fell for this. I saw it when he didn't post the *update* in the front page haha.


----------



## WiiThoko (Apr 3, 2010)

At first when I saw the title, I thought "really?  What the hell?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"
Then as I was logging in, I realized that it was probably an April Fool's Joke that the 3DS was an April Fool's Joke.
I was right!


----------



## mpg187 (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't wish them sucess with it. I do not find this the least bit funny...

I was thinking of getting a DSi but decided to hold out for the DSi. Now I'm not getting either.

Plus they shouldn't make a new DS, the DSi just came out. Then with a new sysyem we have to wait for it to get hacked. I doubt existing flashcarts would work


----------



## Fluto (Apr 3, 2010)

imagine this is an april fools prank then again and again ... 
DAMN U APRILS FOOLS !!!


----------



## sjones900 (Apr 3, 2010)

............so....It's real?
WTF?!? You guys are dicks! I'm so impressionable... This prolly means I'll believe just about anything then.
My Head hurts D:


----------



## Linkpal (Apr 3, 2010)

I knew that it was fake from the beginning, but I really, really, really wished and hoped in the back of my head that it was real. Oh well.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 3, 2010)

Dopply said:
			
		

> I knew that it was fake from the beginning, but I really, really, really wished and hoped in the back of my head that it was real. Oh well.



You're retarded.


Read the first page again.


----------



## Westside (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, kick me hard...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 3, 2010)

mpg187 said:
			
		

> I don't wish them sucess with it. I do not find this the least bit funny...
> 
> I was thinking of getting a DSi but decided to hold out for the DSi. Now I'm not getting either.
> 
> ...


Has it not clicked for either of you yet?


----------



## Rydian (Apr 3, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Has it not clicked for either of you yet?


Are they reading a cached version or something? XD  The first post changed to admit it was a joke.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 3, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if it wasn't...*cough*check source*cough*


----------



## Rydian (Apr 3, 2010)

Like anybody reads the source... that would take effort, duh.


----------



## playallday (Apr 3, 2010)

inb4 the lock? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, nice try but I'm hoping for better next year...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 3, 2010)

inb4tonistylelock!


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 3, 2010)

Damn, I got Fooled.


----------



## mpg187 (Apr 4, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> mpg187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it has, I know the 3DS is real, and I am saying how when they said it was fake was not funny, and then they said it real was not funny either.

And then I was saying how I hoped it was fake, so I could just get a DSi which would be the newest DS and being able to use Flash Carts. When the 3DS does come out that means they will probably have to make new Flash Carts...


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Apr 4, 2010)

Can we just lock this thread already, and put in HUEG *bold* lettering that IT WAS AN APRILS FOOLS JOKE at the very top of it? ._.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Apr 4, 2010)

snip'd)QUOTE( said:
			
		

> Can we just lock this thread already, and put in HUEG *bold* lettering that IT WAS AN APRILS FOOLS JOKE at the very top of it? ._.
> If you're capable of reading the first post you'd noticed the "UPDATE" part in *RED*.



Yes, but most people aren't going to check that.  Then again, the bold doesn't always work either...


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 7, 2010)

Asshats


----------



## GTAMAN1 (Apr 7, 2010)

good job nintendo the 3ds sounds mongish anyway.
thanks 4 posting.


----------



## Trulen (Apr 9, 2010)

BLAST.

I just told a friend the 3DS was april fool's.  But he said that it wasn't.  I said, noooo.  It's april fools.

He wanted a source, so I was going to give him the source of this article.
I clicked.

I held my head in shame.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 9, 2010)

GTAMAN1 said:
			
		

> good job nintendo the 3ds sounds mongish anyway.
> thanks 4 posting.


mongish? although it gbatemp you should be saying good job to


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 14, 2010)

WTF


----------

